# The Answer Game



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 14, 2007)

Holla!

In this game - You first give an answer, the next person thinks of a question which fits the answer!

So first post a question, then another answer to which someone else has to find a fitting question

Like so - 

A: Two, five and eleven.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 14, 2007)

Q: howmany eyes, toes, fingers have you got?

A: I don't know but my arse hurt the next day


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 14, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Q: howmany eyes, toes, fingers have you got?
> 
> A: I don't know but my arse hurt the next day



Wait - you have 2 eyes, 5 toes and 11 fingers? Or am i not getting this? LOL 

Mike


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Apr 14, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Q: howmany eyes, toes, fingers have you got?
> 
> A: I don't know but my arse hurt the next day



Q: How did your first Dominatrix 101 class go?

A: No, because the last time that happened I was stuck with a black eye, 3 hitchhikers, and something that really stunk up the backseat of my car


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 14, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Wait - you have 2 eyes, 5 toes and 11 fingers? Or am i not getting this? LOL
> 
> Mike



LOL! No.. that was my lame attempt at humour! Honest...

*Hobbles away to the sound of the 'Deliverence' theme tune*


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 14, 2007)

Blondeegrldd said:


> Q: How did your first Dominatrix 101 class go?
> 
> A: No, because the last time that happened I was stuck with a black eye, 3 hitchhikers, and something that really stunk up the backseat of my car



Q) Did you leave the keys in your door again?


A) Very briskly, thank you.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 14, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Q) Did you leave the keys in your door again?
> 
> 
> A) Very briskly, thank you.




Q)How do you stir your iced tea?

A)With sugar and lemon!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 14, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Q)How do you stir your iced tea?
> 
> A)With sugar and lemon!




How do you take your ice tea?

Because it is raining out.


----------



## Zoom (Apr 14, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> Because it is raining out.


Why is the streaker sporting an umbrella?

Because there's one in every crowd, but it takes two to tango.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 15, 2007)

q: Why don't you think we should get more pirates in this dance contest?

a: Oh, do ignore Alice, she tries to seduce the staff so that her father will dismiss us.


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 15, 2007)

q. Why did I get an email with pics of someone's hairy backside?

a. Maybe it was all the animals?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 15, 2007)

q:Cap'n Noah, the gin supplies be missing, who could have done such a thing?! 

a:About ten minutes walk along the highstreet, its inbetween an adult bookstore and a house of negotiable affection, you can't miss it.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 15, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> q:Cap'n Noah, the gin supplies be missing, who could have done such a thing?!
> 
> a:About ten minutes walk along the highstreet, its inbetween an adult bookstore and a house of negotiable affection, you can't miss it.



Q) Where the hell is my sandwich?!

A) How dare you!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 15, 2007)

q: its a bit cramped in here, is that my hand on your nipple?

a: tuesday, tuesday at the latest, or maybe the end of the week, but definitely soon.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 15, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> q: its a bit cramped in here, is that my hand on your nipple?
> 
> a: tuesday, tuesday at the latest, or maybe the end of the week, but definitely soon.



Q: Are you ever going to be done in the bathroom?????

A: It leaves a real funny taste in your mouth.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 15, 2007)

q: So how was James Blunt?

a: the sequins! the sequins shirley! theres only three on this whole bloody outfit, the stichers in wardrobe are due a good hiding!


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 15, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> q: So how was James Blunt?
> 
> a: the sequins! the sequins shirley! theres only three on this whole bloody outfit, the stichers in wardrobe are due a good hiding!



A) Good Morning sir, and welcome to Shirley's S&M outfitters. And why would sir like a refund on the gimp mask?

Q) Im ashamed to say I enjoyed it.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 15, 2007)

q: did you see battlestar galactica the musical?

a: The waiter in question has been severely dealt with, luckily as this is an embassy there are all kinds of international treatise and human rights bills that we can ignore, rest assured he shall never spread his seed to plague mankind with his inferior offspring.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 15, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> q: did you see battlestar galactica the musical?
> 
> a: The waiter in question has been severely dealt with, luckily as this is an embassy there are all kinds of international treatise and human rights bills that we can ignore, rest assured he shall never spread his seed to plague mankind with his inferior offspring.



Q: Hey, whatever happened to that waiter that was caught masturbating in the Ambassador's food?

A: No, Yes, Maybe, oh I don't know.


----------



## mango (Apr 15, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Q: Hey, whatever happened to that waiter that was caught masturbating in the Ambassador's food?
> 
> A: No, Yes, Maybe, oh I don't know.



*Q: So do you remember anything from your wild sexcapade weekend in Vegas with that pet chimpanzee you took along?


A: Approximately 12,000 parsecs.*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2007)

mango said:


> *Q: So do you remember anything from your wild sexcapade weekend in Vegas with that pet chimpanzee you took along?
> 
> 
> A: Approximately 12,000 parsecs.*



How far would he have to bend over to stick his head up his ass?

For the glory man, for the glory!!


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 15, 2007)

A) Why sleep with a BBW?

Q) Your Mum!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2007)

Argh! Who let the sun shine in?


Go to 666 Fire Square, Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 15, 2007)

Where do you get the best Irish food in the states?

A robot.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> Where do you get the best Irish food in the states?
> 
> A robot.



Do you know what sex with my wife is like?


Benny Hill!


----------



## Zoom (Apr 16, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Benny Hill!


Sarge, what's the name of that hill we gotta take?

Donuts and aspirin chasers.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2007)

Q: I'm 3 sheets to the wind. What's my remedy? :doh: 

A: And that's why you never give a sucker an even break.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 16, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Q: I'm 3 sheets to the wind. What's my remedy? :doh:
> 
> A: And that's why you never give a sucker an even break.



Q) So what have we learnt from the current US President?

A) There's something in the woodshed.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 16, 2007)

Q - So . . three people are dead, the pastry chef has barricaded himself in the pantry and what the hell is singing "god rest ye merry gentlemen"?

A - I thought it was the coffee machine.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> Q - So . . three people are dead, the pastry chef has barricaded himself in the pantry and what the hell is singing "god rest ye merry gentlemen"?
> 
> A - I thought it was the coffee machine.



Did you just have your annual caffiene enema?

Hippopotomus breath!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 16, 2007)

Q: What IS that delightful new chewing gum flavor you're enjoying?

A: Painting, with the sky as my Easel!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Q: What IS that delightful new chewing gum flavor you're enjoying?
> 
> A: Painting, with the sky as my Easel!



Q: I hear the synapses in your brain are misfiring. What is it like?


A: Today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2007)

Q: When will you start your procrastination phase?


A: Right down the drain...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Q: When will you start your procrastination phase?
> 
> 
> A: Right down the drain...



Q: Where have your morals gone?


A: Buttercream frosting!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2007)

How would you like your cake?


I know I'm very witty, sometimes...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> How would you like your cake?
> 
> 
> I know I'm very witty, sometimes...



Who do you think you are?


Pretzels.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 16, 2007)

What did you wind up eating a whole bag of last night?

Psh, we were creating musical fusion.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> What did you wind up eating a whole bag of last night?
> 
> Psh, we were creating musical fusion.



Q:Why were you two rubbing your legs together like a cello and bow?

A: Eleven


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 16, 2007)

What is the first 2 digit prime number?

The devil made me do it.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 16, 2007)

Remind me... what made you want to participate in ritual lamb slaughter?

Check mate.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2007)

Your favourite mate?


42.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 17, 2007)

Q) How many people on this forum do you fancy?

A) I need more time!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2007)

Why all this haste?


Iced tea.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Why all this haste?
> 
> 
> Iced tea.



Who's your favorite rapper?


Corn Pone.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2007)

What's your favourite pleonasm?



It's in room 13.


----------



## Zoom (Apr 17, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *It's* in room 13.


Do you have any Stephen King books?

Thunderbirds are stop!


----------



## mango (Apr 18, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Do you have any Stephen King books?
> 
> Thunderbirds are stop!




*What happened to Virgil?




Jake's pickle and barrel nose.*


----------



## _broshe_ (Apr 18, 2007)

mango said:


> *What happened to Virgil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Q: What did the doctor say was wrong honey?

A: It is the bunny rabbit


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Apr 18, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> Q: What did the doctor say was wrong honey?
> 
> A: It is the bunny rabbit



Q: What is the name of that Vibratex sexual-enhancing tool you used that one night? [it's actually called the Rabbit Habit]

A: Yes, but usually I prefer split pea soup


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 18, 2007)

Blondeegrldd said:


> Q: What is the name of that Vibratex sexual-enhancing tool you used that one night? [it's actually called the Rabbit Habit]
> 
> A: Yes, but usually I prefer split pea soup



Q) Does your boyfriend ever cover you in whipped cream and lick it off?

A) But when she gets infront of a camera, theres not stopping her!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Q) Does your boyfriend ever cover you in whipped cream and lick it off?
> 
> A) But when she gets infront of a camera, theres not stopping her!



Does your girlfriend still do that jig wearing a purple tu-tu and glittery pasties while blowing bubbles through her nose?

Alfalfa & Stymie.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Who lives in your inner Sanctum?


I'm not sure.


----------



## Zoom (Apr 18, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm not sure.


Which one of Al B. Sure's brothers are you?

Brine shrimp on the barbie.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 18, 2007)

What's your favorite doll recipe?


Oedipus and Tyrannosaurus Rex.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2007)

What types of monsters are under your bed?


Bad Sneakers and a Pina Colada, my friend...


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 18, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> What types of monsters are under your bed?
> 
> 
> Bad Sneakers and a Pina Colada, my friend...



Sure, I'll meet you at the church, then. How will I know you?



To scrape the barnacles of her wall.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Sure, I'll meet you at the church, then. How will I know you?
> 
> 
> 
> To scrape the barnacles of her wall.



Why today, of all days, are you going to your ex-wifes house?

Maypo


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Apr 18, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Why today, of all days, are you going to your ex-wifes house?
> 
> Maypo



Q: Do you love me?

A: Because I like sticky things


----------



## mango (Apr 19, 2007)

Blondeegrldd said:


> A: Because I like sticky things



*Q: What are all those used condoms on your jacket for?




A: About 7 inches.*


----------



## Takera (Apr 19, 2007)

mango said:


> *Q: What are all those used condoms on your jacket for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Q: how far can you spit a watermelon seed? (yeah I went for the innocent one!)

A: Cruel but cute


----------



## _broshe_ (Apr 19, 2007)

Takera said:


> Q: how far can you spit a watermelon seed? (yeah I went for the innocent one!)
> 
> A: Cruel but cute



Q: how would you describe your lover?

A: What do you mean? African or european


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> Q: how would you describe your lover?
> 
> A: What do you mean? African or european



Q: What type of ants are in your ant farm?

A: Purple Bruises!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2007)

What did you get from that bouncer last night?


Run for your life!


----------



## Takera (Apr 19, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> What did you get from that bouncer last night?
> 
> 
> Run for your life!



Q: What do Zebras think when they see a Cheetah?

A: Not that evil, not that good either.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 19, 2007)

Q. What does Azriel think of Gargamel?

A. because its just too cold outside to do that!


----------



## Zoom (Apr 20, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> because its just too cold outside to do that!


Why do you eat ice cream _a la mode_?

Die Fliedermaus und der schwarze Kanarienvogel.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 20, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Why do you eat ice cream _a la mode_?
> 
> Die Fliedermaus und der schwarze Kanarienvogel.



So, Gunther, what seems to be the problem with my Volkswagen?


Captain Chaos!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> So, Gunther, what seems to be the problem with my Volkswagen?
> 
> 
> Captain Chaos!



So, what's your latest nickname for Gee Dub'ya?


Afternoon Delight!!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 20, 2007)

What's another name for a nooner?

Chocolate, chocolate, and more chocolate.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> What's another name for a nooner?
> 
> Chocolate, chocolate, and more chocolate.



What would you like me to cover you in for our Afternoon Delight?


Like a beetle on dung!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2007)

How do you feel?


300.


----------



## tink977 (Apr 20, 2007)

What's the heaviest weight Tink977 has ever been?

Long, hot and sweaty.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 20, 2007)

What's summer like in Houston?

Where the buffalo roam.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2007)

Where are you right now?


Dimensions.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Where are you right now?
> 
> 
> Dimensions.



Where can you find all of the beautiful people?

Toot sweet.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 21, 2007)

q: when would sir care for the bill?

a: Huh? OH! .. . uh . . sorry honey, I thought she was you.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 21, 2007)

Q: WHAT THE HELL WERE YOU DOIN!!!!

A: That's what she said


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 21, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Q: WHAT THE HELL WERE YOU DOIN!!!!
> 
> A: That's what she said




Q: Are you out of your effin' mind?


A: During Sunrise services.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

Is there some kind of service Vamires won't like?


That sucks.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Apr 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Is there some kind of service Vamires won't like?
> 
> 
> That sucks.



Q: What is the best feature of the new Hoover 3000?

A: In large, obnoxious circles


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 21, 2007)

Blondeegrldd said:


> Q: What is the best feature of the new Hoover 3000?
> 
> A: In large, obnoxious circles



Q: How do the women of Dimensions pleasure themselves?


A:Whilst standing on me 'ead!


----------



## Zoom (Apr 22, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Whilst standing on me 'ead!


Say, guv, how y'goin ta protest th' factory closin'?

This is the answer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2007)

What was the question?


I forgot something.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 22, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> What was the question?
> 
> 
> I forgot something.



Q: What in blazes did you tell your girlfriend when you didn't have a condom?

A: The Mercury Jumped Higher Than Ever!!!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 22, 2007)

q: What happened to that thermometer when I sent it forwards in time thirty years?

a: Actually no, that's my . . er . thumb


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 22, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> q: What happened to that thermometer when I sent it forwards in time thirty years?
> 
> a: Actually no, that's my . . er . thumb



Q: Is that a roll of quarters in your pocket or are you just happy to...?

A: Terwilliger!!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 22, 2007)

q: Do you know the surname of the person who did this to you mr simpson?

a: I am your father's uncle's cousin's nephew's former roommate


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 22, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> q: Do you know the surname of the person who did this to you mr simpson?
> 
> a: I am your father's uncle's cousin's nephew's former roommate



Q: Why the hell would I want to hire you?

A: Jesus Wept!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 22, 2007)

q: What was JCs reaction when you told him we didn't have room to keep the brontosaurus?

a: JEFFREY! GET DOWN FROM THERE THIS INSTANT BEFORE THE NEIGHBOURS SEE YOU! AND FOR YOUR FATHERS SAKE PUT SOME DRAWERS ON YOU SCOUNDREL!


----------



## Zoom (Apr 22, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> What was the question?


BRAAP! You lose, Timberwolf! Your question cannot be answered with "This is the answer".



Lastminute.Tom said:


> JEFFREY! GET DOWN FROM THERE THIS INSTANT BEFORE THE NEIGHBOURS SEE YOU! AND FOR YOUR FATHERS SAKE PUT SOME DRAWERS ON YOU SCOUNDREL!


Hey, Ma, wanna see me climb this tree wearing this wooden dresser?

I tried to poetry but all the sap ran out.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 22, 2007)

q: Whats the first nonsensical gibberish that comes to mind?

a: Yes Mr President


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

*What *did you say?


In hell.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 23, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *What *did you say?
> 
> 
> In hell.



Q: Where'd your mother learn to sing like that?

A: Butter Pecan ice cream!!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 23, 2007)

q: what is that damp patch around your crotch?

a: Avast there! ye scurvy mongrel, son of a rake!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

What did he say?



I'm lost.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 24, 2007)

Where are you?

Oh no, not again!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 24, 2007)

q: ack, the hillbillies are back, can you pass me my stick?

a: I'M YOU! I'M YOUR SHADOW!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

Who are you?


Eek!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 24, 2007)

q: hey isn't that a chuck norris action figure?

a: cops don't appreciate fish driving around


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2007)

Why did the cops pull you over?


In Mississippi.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Why did the cops pull you over?
> 
> 
> In Mississippi.



Hey, where is that fire burning?


Totalitarians!!!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 24, 2007)

q: hey dude, what are we going to shout at the people who tried to ban 1984?

a: um, I think I had it yesterday before I started cooking, or did I use it as a book mark? um, no wait its under the spare bed, the maid and fiona were fighting over it.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> q: hey dude, what are we going to shout at the people who tried to ban 1984?
> 
> a: um, I think I had it yesterday before I started cooking, or did I use it as a book mark? um, no wait its under the spare bed, the maid and fiona were fighting over it.



Hey Dude, what did you do with my wife's dildo?

Jacklyn Onassis-Kennedy


----------



## Zoom (Apr 24, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Jacklyn Onassis-Kennedy


Who was the first suspect eliminated from the "Might have been on the grassy knoll" list?

That's why the R.O.B. never had a third game.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2007)

Did you know they went into space?


Bump.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 29, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Did you know they went into space?
> 
> 
> Bump.



Q) Who was your favourite Mr Man?

A) He waved it in front of me, but it smelt like boiled cabbage!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 29, 2007)

q: did you make sure he had an invitation?

a: yes, yes you are in fine health mademoiselle, now if you would kindly put your shirt back on as I requested twenty minutes ago.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> q: did you make sure he had an invitation?
> 
> a: yes, yes you are in fine health mademoiselle, now if you would kindly put your shirt back on as I requested twenty minutes ago.



Is having a third nipple normal?

When I can find the time, I'd be happy to do it!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2007)

Would you please shut your mouth? 


I'm hungry.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Would you please shut your mouth?
> 
> 
> I'm hungry.



Why is your foot in your mouth?

I'm Elated!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2007)

Why do you wear your nose in the clouds?


I can be mean sometimes...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 3, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Why do you wear your nose in the clouds?
> 
> 
> I can be mean sometimes...



Why are you always picking on me?

Baked Beans!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2007)

Who's your favourite band?


Just laughing...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

What is that beautiful white wolf doing over there?

...meadows of butterflies


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 3, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> What is that beautiful white wolf doing over there?
> 
> ...meadows of butterflies



Father, what will I find when I go to Heaven?


Soup and a Salad.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

What did that thin girl over there have for lunch?


I'm tired.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

What did the white wolf say after cleaning his house, doing all of his chores, making dinner, and building a spacecraft?

Great balls of fire!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

What did Jerry Lee Lewis sing as he saw you?


Just kidding...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

What does TW say frequently?

A drunken sailor in the morning.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

What was that shanty about?


He's dead, Jim.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

What does Dr. McCoy say to Captain Kirk when he pronounces someone or something dead?

Mwahahahahahaaha.


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 4, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> What does Dr. McCoy say to Captain Kirk when he pronounces someone or something dead?
> 
> Mwahahahahahaaha.



Are you that evil scientist who invented Oreo Double-Stuff cookies?




Belly Button Lint


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Are you that evil scientist who invented Oreo Double-Stuff cookies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's this odd fuzzy looking collection in this jar, here?

Not on my watch!


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 4, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> What's this odd fuzzy looing collection in this jar, here?
> 
> Not on my watch!



Mind if I sit down?



Glade air-freshener


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

What's that grey stuff that mice use in their "nests"?

A dastardly hippo, in the solarium, with a pitchfork.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> What's that grey stuff that mice use in their "nests"?
> 
> A dastardly hippo, in the solarium, with a pitchfork.



What's that infernal racket?

Doo-doo ka-ka!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

What sounds do babies make to communicate that they've made a bowel movement?

A humdinger.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

A what??!?? :huh:


I don't know.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Does God exist?

The good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Does God exist?
> 
> The good, the bad, and the ugly.



What else would you call Jesus, GW & Dick?

Clementine!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Who won the race?


He went racing with the devil...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Who won the race?
> 
> 
> He went racing with the devil...



Where'd Bill Clinton go?


I aced it!


----------



## Luvs2laff (May 4, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Where'd Bill Clinton go?
> 
> 
> I aced it!



How'd you win the card game?

I can't believe I ate the whole thing!


----------



## Ulfhedinn (May 4, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> How'd you win the card game?
> 
> I can't believe I ate the whole thing!




q: Did you have any of that pie?

a: Tis the season to be jolly.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 4, 2007)

Q: You know the dentist needs the happy gas back, right?

A: But it wouldn't fit through the window!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

Why don't we just pull it through the window?



It doesn't fit through the door, either.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 5, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Why don't we just pull it through the window?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't fit through the door, either.



Why didn't you just bring it through the door instead?

Rosie O'Donnell!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

Who fought The Donald?

Hrumph.


----------



## Zoom (May 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Hrumph.


What does the Hrong sit on?

This sentence no verb.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

How would Tarzan say, "This sentence does not contain a verb?"

The eagle has landed.


----------

